# Best skeet shooting 12ga?



## Out Sick

I'm in the market for a new/used 12ga for shooting skeet. I don't hunt much anynmore but shoot often. Anyway, I've got an 1100 but its a 30" full choke. It'll reach out and touch a bird but not as forgiving at close range. I think I'm sold on the Wingmaster 870 28" Modified. My dad has one thats 42 years old and I smoked some skeet with it last week, killed ducks, deer, dove, etc with that thing and love it. It's a complete workhorse and its hard to miss with it. My brother has a nice Browning I shoot well with but want some other opinions. I'm looking for a pump. Thanks.

-Ben


----------



## SmoothLures

Go to the gun store and handle as many as you can to find one that fits YOU the best. Naturally points, good fit, ect.


----------



## Shooter

The old Wingmasters was some smoooooth guns back in the day, most of them now are Matt finished and not as smooth. The Browning pumps are sweeeeet but which ever one ya get the best all around length is 26" with screw in chokes, you can get all the screw in chokes from Extra Full Turkey to Open.


----------



## RW_20

I love my 1100. It was my grandfathers and was the first shotgun I ever shot back in the late 60s early 70s. He installed an adjustable choke back in the day. I was able to go last year and kill a couple of cases of disc. Gun is still as smooth as ever and after a few misses, we wore em out. Good times!! I miss my grandfather, he was a kind and patient man.


----------



## Out Sick

Thanks for the replies, Anybody know whats the average rate to get a gun reblued is? normal wear and tear damage.


----------



## chriscustom

What ever you do , do NOT go to Ron Hess!


----------



## SmoothLures

Out Sick said:


> Thanks for the replies, Anybody know whats the average rate to get a gun reblued is? normal wear and tear damage.


A shotgun? If you're going to get it refinished, consider getting it parkerized or Armory Koted (Springfield Armory Custom Shop). Unless it's a old antique better left as is.


----------



## Out Sick

Yeah, my 1100 has been up in the attic and the condensation or whatever over the years has created small pin head sized rust spots on it I'd like to get taken care of. I'll check into the parkerized and Armory Koted. Thanks


----------



## surfchunker

if your 1100 doesn't have changable choke tubes I'd just buy a new barrel that does ... 1100's are great guns ...


----------



## RuddeDogg

Depends on how much MONEY you want to spend and what type ya want. Semi Auto, Pump, Single Shot or Over/Under. New or Used. Okay, didn't read your post all the way through. Pumps....In the group that I shoot with, there are several pumps, Benelli, Browning, Winchester and Mossberg. When Skeet/Trap shooting, I use a Mossberg 500 28 inch barrel screw in chokes and Model 935 semi auto. Those are the two guns that I would use when I hunted. Figured that was the best idea as the clay birds mimic the real thing. I consistently bust 15-18 out of 25. My nephew uses a Winchester Model 1200 and he is a little better, around 20. Wingmasters are great guns. Used to hunt with a guy who used one. You could also look at used or consignment guns as well. The ONLY draw back is you could be buying someone else's headache. The gun shop I deal with runs great deals from time to time. Good luck with your quest. 

Ya know talkin about skeet/trap shootin reminded me of an GREAT learning experience. Way back in the day, when I first got into skeet/trap shootin I was going to a local gun club We shot Trap there, the typical 5 station, rotation bit. There was a guy there, older guy that I knew to see but never really talked to. His name was Buttons Matthews. After a few rounds of shootin he came up and asked if I wanted to have some fun shootin. I said sure, why not. He suggested we use the hash marks in the lanes that were in 5 yard increments. $5.00 a bird. NOTE to self.....when that little voice in your head says that this may not be a good idea, it probably isn't. I did pretty good and was ahead in the shootin. We backed up another 15 yards. he tells me that his gun malfunctioned and he was gonna use a back up. I thought what the hell, why not. He walked over to the gun rack and came back. Long story short he whooped my a$$ with a double barrel .410!!!!!!! Yep.....I went to school that day..........


----------



## Al Kai

Remington 870 Wingmaster for me.


----------



## oldsalt

Remington 870 TB is what i shoot. great gun. been shooting trap with it 45 years still looks good.


----------



## Bocefus

Out Sick, go to your local gun store and see if they carry "FLITZ". this stuff is great for taken light rust off of guns and not hurting the finish.


----------



## ReelinRod

Out Sick said:


> I'm in the market for a new/used 12ga for shooting skeet. . . .
> 
> I think I'm sold on the Wingmaster 870 28" Modified. . .
> 
> I'm looking for a pump.


Are you talking about truly shooting Skeet, high house / low house & eight stations?

If so, pump guns are generally thought to be too "slow" and disruptive of the smoothness one needs to consistently kill the more difficult doubles at stations 2 & 6 (forget about International Skeet). Modified choke is also too tight for Skeet as the farthest shot you _should_ be making (with proper shot timing) is just over 21 yards at stations 3, 4 & 5. The closest shots will be low house station 7 and both houses at 8 (each about 15 ft from the muzzle). 

The gun for foolproof reliability and for shooting all gauges (if you are going all the way with matched 12, 20 and 28 gauge plus .410 barrels) consistently, are over and under models in Skeet choke (between open cylinder bore and improved cylinder). Another option in O&U's for the smaller gauges are insert tubes but that makes the smaller gauge guns heavier than the 12 ga.

A close 2nd are semi-autos and with those you have interchangeable barrels.


----------

